# Fav "Motto" in the Heresy



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Read the forums constantly, but never post. Haven't seen this one come up yet. What is your favorite motto or saying that has come up through the 19 books thus far? My cousin and I use these constantly in our "Heresy Speak" when discussing the books with each other. Ex. "The Emporer Protects" "Knowledge is Power"

I will throw the first one out there from Fulgrim: "Up the Center" -Solomon Demeter beind a bad-ass charging helmetless into the fray.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

"There is no innocence, only degrees of guilt"

followed by 

"Exterminatus"

edit: but I guess these aren't actually Heresy quotes


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

The Heresy is really limited as to how many of these can be used. May we draw from the larger 40k-verse for our quotations?

The obvious heresy motto _has_ to be "I can't say."

Beyond that, though, I do dearly like the Wolves' motto in _Prospero Burns_, "I recognize my failing, and will be sure to correct it."


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Yea you can expand.

"I can't say" great one.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

"Wet Leopard Growl"


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Designation P-90 said:


> "Wet Leopard Growl"


...yeah. Sure.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Designation P-90 said:


> "Wet Leopard Growl"


...uuuugggghhh...

I'll have to browse through my books, can't think of anything off the top of my head. But I _promise_ it's not that damn leopard growl haha


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Well if we're expanding to 40k then...

"so...how are you?" 

haha the best indeed


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Designation P-90 said:


> "Wet Leopard Growl"


hahaha, I only noticed how many times that phrase was used when I re-read the book 

Also, limited? HH has 20 books, 2 novellas and a couple of audio books + HH collected visions, I hardly think it's limited  Harry Potter and Lord of the Rings have a smaller word count combined... And much less heroic bolter porn! :biggrin:

Anyway, I'll stick with the classic, which gets used almost every game I play; 

"For Russ!!"

Rev


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Allow me to illuminate you.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

"I am Alpharius"


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> "I am Alpharius"


Awesome quote!

Also Lorgar talking to the Custodes as "Trash genetic overspill" was quite funny.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

"Death to the False Emperor!" - Captain Jago 'Sevatar' Sevatarion.


LotN


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

"I don't do impersonations. I can do a wounded elephant! I can do a really good cow! And because of the amount of time I spent in Northern Caliban, I do a variety of sheep. All of which I will be happy to roll out for you!"

Lion El Johnson


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

"My hands are golden too" - FH Lorgar.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> "I am Alpharius"


*I* am Alpharius


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

"Look at my Emperor's Children, what sweet music they play" Or something like that


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

There are no wolves on Fenris.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

I just loved the opening lines of the series: "I was there... I was there the day Horus slew the Emperor."
That sentence just set the series up brilliantly IMO. There are a bunch of others I can't think of at the moment, but that one will always comes to mind when I think of awesome HH quotes.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Chompy Bits said:


> I just loved the opening lines of the series: "I was there... I was there the day Horus slew the Emperor."
> That sentence just set the series up brilliantly IMO. There are a bunch of others I can't think of at the moment, but that one will always comes to mind when I think of awesome HH quotes.


I had to read that sentence 3 times. Two of those times ended in major WTF Syndrome, but after I moved past it, I understood. Very clever indeed!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

"Kneel, Lorgar"
"Father-"
"*Kneel*"

Or something like that.

Midnight


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> "Kneel, Lorgar"
> "Father-"
> "*Kneel*"
> 
> ...


 
Loved when Lorgar b*tch slapped the Sigillite right before this.

"If I am guilty of anything, it is the pursuit of knowledge." - Magnus through gritting teeth.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I am Samus...


----------



## Robfu (Feb 14, 2012)

I love the time the Emperor came home from the grocery. Leman Russ was there and smelled something. Leman Russ exclaims, "Bacon, I smell bacon!"


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The Emperor Protects.

Lupercal!


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Not word for word, but when Abbadon tells Torgadon "it is not murder when you are at war".

Torgadon responds with "oh yes Ezekeil, they will sing songs about how brave you were to wage war against a poet"


----------



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

Kill for the living, kill for the dead - Horus Rising


----------



## Zinegata (Jan 25, 2012)

We deny you your victory.


----------



## Agarwaen (Oct 8, 2011)

_'men of Tanith, do you want to live forever?'_


----------



## The Raven (May 17, 2012)

Zinegata said:


> We deny you your victory.


I was coming here to quote this, didn't think anyone else would have said it. Well done sir. Awesome moment and quote. :victory:


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

_"Samus. That's the only name you'll hear. Samus. It means the end and the death. Samus. I am Samus. Samus is all around you. Samus is the man beside you. Samus will gnaw on your bones. *Look out! Samus is here.*"_
Not word for word but something like:
Abaddon: "Don't fail in this Loken."
Loken: "Thank you Ezekiel, and there I was, planning to mess the whole thing up"
:laugh:


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

"I don't care what people think today, tomorrow, or in ten thousand years. Loyalty is its own reward!" - Primarch of the First Legion, Lion El'Jonson.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

BlackGuard said:


> "I don't care what people think today, tomorrow, or in ten thousand years. Loyalty is its own reward!" - Primarch of the First Legion, Lion El'Jonson.


 
Great one!


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Chompy Bits said:


> I just loved the opening lines of the series: "I was there... I was there the day Horus slew the Emperor."
> That sentence just set the series up brilliantly IMO. There are a bunch of others I can't think of at the moment, but that one will always comes to mind when I think of awesome HH quotes.


Funny story. When I first bought Horus Rising I didn't really know my 40k History and when I read it I was like 'FUCK ME! I bought the last book ...".

Especially with the cover art showing, what to a non-educated fluffer, appeared to be the Imperial Palace.


----------

